# Premier Membership Info



## TulsaJeff (Dec 16, 2009)

I have had some questions recently on the memberships and I wanted to try to make it a little  more clear for you.. what it is, why we do it and how I am not going to get rich off of it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






These memberships are something that I came up with a few years ago to help pay for the expenses that we incur in keeping this running. I paid for this hosting out of pocket for several years before finally deciding to give folks a chance to help if they wanted to and had the resources to do so.

Those who know about things like this will appreciate the fact that I pay several thousands of dollars each year just for the dedicated server hosting on this forum.

I have talked to Brian and others recently about ways to sweeten the deal for you down the road but for now, it means some extra perks and you get a special color for your name letting everyone know that YOU put your money where your mouth is.

When you subscribe, it is a recurring payment. It will try to pull a payment every year, or every 2 years, etc. depending on how you signed up unless you physically go in and cancel it before your anniversary date.

I sincerely appreciate those who keep it going every year but I also understand if it needs to be a one time thing. Every little bit counts and does not go unnoticed.

I am not begging for help.. if you can help then it is appreciated but if not then feel free to use the forum freely.

I just figure those who can will be happy to help and those who can't can help later as they have the ability.

The membership is 1.25 per month paid at an annual rate of $15, bi-annually at $25, every 3 years at $40 or a lifetime membership (25 years) for $100

The perks are listed at the bottom of the main forum area at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com in a comparison chart listing what regular members get vs. what you get as a premier member.

To sign up for a premier membership, go to http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/payments.php

If you have questions, suggestions, and/or comments, please send me an email, a private message or feel free to reply to this thread for an ongoing discussion on this topic.

I welcome any and all feedback as long as it is civil


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Jeff for giving us the opportunity to help keep the forum the best on the internet...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The only thing missing is a Special Color for those who are both Premier Members and Members of OTBS....


----------



## jaxgatorz (Dec 16, 2009)

Good timing Jeff...... I had issues with paypal last time so i mailed u a check.... Seems as if it was right about this time last year....... So if u will kindly pm me the addy again i will get u another check.Thx and merry ho ho to u and yours !!


----------



## grampyskids (Dec 16, 2009)

I signed up today for the SMF education seminar for a year. It is the best money that anyone could spend. Not only do you help everyone that visits this great site but you get to vicariously meet some of the greatest people in the world. There are many people here who I consider my friends, even though I have never met them face to face.
EVERYONE: DONATE NOW!


----------



## nwdave (Dec 17, 2009)

It's really the best investment you'll get (unless you win the lottery).  Where else can you find the information and help, kept together in one location.  I've paid more for any one of the BBQ or Smoking books I have in my collection and I certainly don't get any positive feedback from them.  Just take the concept of the QView, with recipes, comments, I'm not aware of any other board that provides this. That's real solid information.  Pitch in if you can.  Nudge, Nudge you NWB's (a special group of friends that have recently signed on here).


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder Jeff, I need to re-up soon. To me it's a small price to pay for all the great information and Q-view to look at.


----------



## mgbgt (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder, I just sent payment for 2 years.

Thanks for the great site.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 17, 2009)

Whadda ya mean civil? Civil disobedience okay??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I believe I still have it set up but requested that I not be displayed in green (poppin green just ain't my thing) But it is a very good way to support a fine place to learn and grow in the art of BBQ. If you can afford it - do it and it will repay itself many times over.

Now Jeff, about that check for the plug I just gave...


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 17, 2009)

Kudos to all of you.. PigCicles, the check's in the mail


----------



## gnubee (Dec 17, 2009)

I am prouder than a pig in poo to be a member of OTBS but I do miss my Green color too.

Maybe I should direct the $15 bux to you and a $5. bribe to Brian...hee hee....(Jk) ....

PS you're not really getting $5 Brian so calm down....


----------



## beerbelly (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Jeff, and everyone else on here that are so helpful.  I'm in for another year.  Thanks everyone


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 18, 2009)

Is that the rubber check again?? Please tell me it isn't the green check


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 18, 2009)

Damn you Roger. I was getting excited lol.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 18, 2009)

You can't afford NOT to join!  You save one chunk of meat from the dogbone pile, it pays for itself!   We'll teach you how to make delicious goodies other people pay 10 times as much for thru these mailorder 'smoked meats' catalogs, just that alone will put bread on the table, along with some dang fancy Q, too!


----------

